
Gallup: Consumer confidence lowest for the year, down 20% - randomname2
http://www.gallup.com/poll/186029/economic-confidence-index-flat-september.aspx?utm_source=alert&utm_medium=email&utm_content=morelink&utm_campaign=syndication
======
dynomight
My confidence in the economy was great until I read this...

